# It was a goat day today



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

They got haircuts today :lol:


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Those are some good lookin' goats!


----------



## RiskyFilly (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh goodness! They are Boer correct? We have a small herd of Boer but have never given them haircuts. hehe.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Goats always look so wise. even with their ears tied up.

what do you do with the hair?


----------



## haleigho (May 3, 2014)

The tied up ears is absolutely adorable....


----------

